# Best snow blade for skid steer



## albertanhb (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey everyone I have a case 450 xt and I am looking for a good heavy duty snow blade. I do mostly oilfield roads and leases up here in Alberta. So I am not sure which direction to turn for a snow blade. I have looked at the Snow Wolf and also the HLA products and a few others but I have no clue how they will stand up. So any suggestions would be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

HOLD ON GUYS I GOT THIS ONE!

I know absolutely nothing about SS blades. 

The Kage system looks cool, and we had a snowwolf at my old job that people liked, we also had a virnig 92", but I don't know much about um.

I also THINK that demon wings would get the same effect as a kage system just tie them back when you want to use it as a blade. 

THE ABOVE STATEMENT COMES FROM NO EXPERIENCE OR RESEARCH WHAT SO EVER.

Happy hump day!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Though the kage and snow wolf are great you don't need a box for plowing roads. Co check out a bobcat brand HEAVY DUTY(orange) snow blade.. built like a tank!!!


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry rob, as usual I didn't read the entire post, or any of the post, or anything other then the title.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't know what your snow conditions are or if those roads are ones that you get to once a storm is over or throughout it but, a V blade may be your best option IMO. I'm not sure what you have for hydraulic options on the machine but that would be my choice for doing roads with a SS.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Is the price tag a factor? I have a 8611ss Blizzard and Im sold on it. Kage is really nice but I think i would rather have a plow with wings over a plow/box. I have not owned a wolf but I would really like to have a 10 foot with wings in the line up next to the blizzard.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We've had very good luck with Daniels. They really stand up over time. We've had two for several years and just bought a third a year and a half or so ago. The newest one has some "wideout" type wings which seem to.work nice while windrowing


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

works good for us.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=109034


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

i just use a sawdust bucket that way you still have good stacking capeabilitiesies


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

u can get a blank plate and put a fisher or whatever pblade u want on it for pretty cheap thats all i did


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I would thnk a V plow would be best? The roads would be gravel?

I ran a Snowwolf on a 95XT and it wasn't tough enough.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

StuveCorp;1497337 said:


> I would thnk a V plow would be best? The roads would be gravel?
> 
> I ran a Snowwolf on a 95XT and it wasn't tough enough.


Stuve...what exactly wasn't tough enough about the Snow Wolf? Which model did you use and what type of plowing did you do with it?

I've got a Snow Wolf and I think it's built real well. I'm not sure any skid steer plow is "built" to plow gravel or dirt roads... or any plow for that matter.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

WIPensFan;1497392 said:


> Stuve...what exactly wasn't tough enough about the Snow Wolf? Which model did you use and what type of plowing did you do with it?
> 
> I've got a Snow Wolf and I think it's built real well. I'm not sure any skid steer plow is "built" to plow gravel or dirt roads... or any plow for that matter.


All of it. It was used on a 13 acre commercial site(all blacktop/concrete). It was ran on a 95XT in high speed almost the whole time. It was an 8' with the 'wolfwings' and the guys never hit things with it but it literally just wore out. I think it was the two speed that really ground it down. I had always thought they were great but was very unimpressed, especially what it cost.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

So what plow would be tougher in your opinion?


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

Mike S;1497429 said:


> So what plow would be tougher in your opinion?


I honestly am not sure anymore. I love the 8611 Blizzard but have not ran one other than half a season on a tractor. Another that I like is a Horst 'style' but again I haven't ran one. They are both cool but spendy to set up.

Right now I'm running a 'generic' Hoover 8' skid plow with Meyer adjustable wings and it was cheap compared to the Snowwolf and it's been getting the job done.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Well I guess every has what they have, like what they like, and there is no wrong answer if it works and does the job.



My final thoughts are that what ever you get just make sure you have good dealer support! Accidents do happen! LOL!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

StuveCorp;1497427 said:


> All of it. It was used on a 13 acre commercial site(all blacktop/concrete). It was ran on a 95XT in high speed almost the whole time. It was an 8' with the 'wolfwings' and the guys never hit things with it but it literally just wore out. I think it was the two speed that really ground it down. I had always thought they were great but was very unimpressed, especially what it cost.


I guess I'm not really sure what you're saying, except that you thought it cost to much, the rest is real vague. "It just wore out" doesn't tell me much. Was it 1-2 yrs old or 6-7 yrs old, or older? When you say "ground it down", does that mean the cutting edge? The wings? Was the machine to heavy or powerful for an 8'er? Be specific.


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

WIPensFan;1497539 said:


> I guess I'm not really sure what you're saying, except that you thought it cost to much, the rest is real vague. "It just wore out" doesn't tell me much. Was it 1-2 yrs old or 6-7 yrs old, or older? When you say "ground it down", does that mean the cutting edge? The wings? Was the machine to heavy or powerful for an 8'er? Be specific.


It was brand new and after that first year I thought it was shot. I also redid the wing edges a couple times, the poly just didn't stay and would leave streaks. I do think it wasn't built tough enough. The pivot got pretty sloppy.

But in general I was very turned off and would not get another is all I'm trying to say. Why not buy a 'generic' plow for much cheaper and run it in to the ground?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

StuveCorp;1497638 said:


> It was brand new and after that first year I thought it was shot. I also redid the wing edges a couple times, the poly just didn't stay and would leave streaks. I do think it wasn't built tough enough. The pivot got pretty sloppy.
> 
> But in general I was very turned off and would not get another is all I'm trying to say. Why not buy a 'generic' plow for much cheaper and run it in to the ground?


Ok, thanks for the info. I wasn't trying to be difficult with you, I was just curious because I really like mine. I don't have wings for it though so I have no experience with those. I also have not pushed mine as hard as you guys may have. If the cheaper one is workin for ya, I'm good with that.


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

For a skidsteer I like the Daniels 10 ft it floats, oscilates and you can use down pressure


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Longae29;1496540 said:


> We've had very good luck with Daniels. They really stand up over time. We've had two for several years and just bought a third a year and a half or so ago. The newest one has some "wideout" type wings which seem to.work nice while windrowing





dirtnazi;1497715 said:


> For a skidsteer I like the Daniels 10 ft it floats, oscilates and you can use down pressure


I do not own a Daniels skid plow, but they look like a VERY well built unit. The 27in moldboard height seems short though? Do you ever have an issue with that, wishing it was just a bit taller?

OP, are you plowing with the storm on these roads...or are you coming in after the storm is over? I would assume the latter from your original post? If thats the case, I think I would want a Vplow.....or maybe even a blower?


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

It's not to bad it could be a little taller but I never had a problem with it and we plow roads,parking lots and driveways


----------

